# Bones



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 15, 2012)

So, does anybody watch this show?

I got to admit, this show has grown on me, grown off me, and then it just kind of depends. It is, admittedly, a very goofy show. I like it better when it's being serious (i.e. seasons 1 and 2). I'll also be the first to admit that their crime-solving is often freaking unrealistic (like when Brennan notes that one tile of granite or something has been replaced. The fuck?). My personal favorite is a recent episode where a computer worm was written on a piece of bone. What is this, I don't even... However, ultimately I find it enjoyable and I like the characters, even when they're being silly.

Mostly I made this topic because I want to fangirl about the new villain introduced a few nights ago, Christopher Pelant. I have high hopes for this new killer arc. People have been calling him a serial killer, but I don't think that's the best word to describe him. He doesn't kill one type of person using the same technique. Killing is just a means to his end. And he's so adorable, is it wrong of me to think of a killer as adorable? His eyes, omg... And the arcs about the killers, serial or not, are usually among the best and most engaging in Bones. 

I also really don't care for Brennan and Booth as a couple. Now that all the sexual tension's gone out of the show, why am I supposed to watch it? For the crime solving? Pfffft. jk, jk, but yeah I don't care for their "we found a house" moment. It was cute and all but you won't see me fangirling about it anytime soon.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 15, 2012)

This show was good indeed for the first couple seasons. It went downhill from there and the only episode I watched after the beginning of season 3 was the one with the black metal band thing.

Also, the will they won't they thing is so overdone it makes me want to puke in a bucket. A hundred times over.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 15, 2012)

Bones amuses me. I've only seen episodes here and there, but I really loved the first Gravedigger episode, Hodgins is frequently adorable, and the character interactions can be fun. Not very deep, though; the overreliance on exaggerated social-awkwardness stereotypes in Brennan's characterization keeps bugging me, for example (...but at least she's not Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory). I remember when I'd just been watching ReGenesis and then watched an episode of Bones and everyone just felt so _flat_ in comparison.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 16, 2012)

I really like Bones. It's got flaws, of course, but they don't bother me much at all. I love all of the characters and while the level of Bones' social ignorance varies far too much, I think at least some of it can be written off as her trying to ignore any explanations or ideas that occur to her that aren't _rigidly scientific_.

I'm actually really glad they got together. It had to happen sometime.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 16, 2012)

Butterfree said:


> Bones amuses me. I've only seen episodes here and there, but I really loved the first Gravedigger episode, Hodgins is frequently adorable, and the character interactions can be fun.


The Gravedigger was one of my favorite... I guess you could say Big Bad?

 The last episode left me really eager for more... and the BoothxBones thing now has me sort of confused emotionally. I mean it's all so sudden and it felt sort of random... yet so right!

Otherwise I am a huge Bones fan. I just bought the Sixth season, completing my little collection. :D


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 16, 2012)

Phantom said:


> The Gravedigger was one of my favorite... I guess you could say Big Bad?


She's just so competent that you can't help but admire her. I didn't really get the same feeling from Howard Epps (who showed up in too few episodes to really be considered an 'arc') or Gormogon (that whole arc was kind of 'wtf', honestly, especially the infamous resolution).




> The last episode left me really eager for more... and the BoothxBones thing now has me sort of confused emotionally. I mean it's all so sudden and it felt sort of random... yet so right!


I suppose I agree with you in that it makes sense, but I guess I just liked the two of them better as close partners with some occasional sexual tension. I don't think everyone should have to hook up.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 21, 2012)

I've seen, I think, every episode from 1-4, but haven't bothered to watch the more recent ones because I have it on good authority that it's gone much the same way as House. Actually, Bones is pretty much my replacement House - when I want something  that's not too emotionally taxing or intellectually stimulating and/or just want to watch intelligent, middle-class professionals having sexual tension with each other while solving a Mystery Of The Week. It's fun seeing Angel/David Bananas being nice and un-serious, and all the actors are pretty good, but the characters have, like Butterfree said about Bones, a tendancy to be exaggerated.

It does fall a bit flat next to truly excellent television (The West Wing, Six Feet Under, Sherlock), but it is very enjoyable and has some exceptional episodes - I loved the Gravedigger, too.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 24, 2012)

Dannichu said:


> Angel/David Bananas


Now every time I see his name I will see that. It can never be undone. 

I feel some characters are a bit overdone, but I think that actually makes me like them more in Bones' case. I'm not sure why, but she's always been my favorite, with Hodgins being a close second. When it comes to the assisstants I'm sort of off and on; the only ones I liked  HAVE ALL DIED OR BEEN EVIL IN THE END... sorta


----------

